# Differences between the Jun Super Lemon R33 and Top Secret drag R33?



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi chaps,
Just researching a short paragraph on these two legendary R33s for a certain well known car mag. 
Does anyone know of the approx spec of each car at the time they were made? What were the main differences? Crucially which was more powerful and which faster?
I believe Top Secret in particular made their demo cars to do the 0-300km/h runs.
Any quick help much appreciated.
DY


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Top Secret Drag R II
2.7ltr Twin HKS GT3040`s Turbo`s
Claimed to be 1200bhp, recorded doing 0- 200mph in 24 secs and data logged at 344kph/215mph

Jun Super Lemon R II
2.7ltr Twin Trust TD06-25G Turbo`s
Claimed to be 1000bhp (but only had 890cc injectors)
Dont have any records for the Lemon top speeds.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Top Secret was twin 25g's as well in it's earliest incarnation AFAIK.

I often wonder if the Jun Lemon is the same car as the blue Jun car in he Group test in Hyper Rev 15. Looks identical except blue.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

jun recorded 234 mph ifaik
didnt it run 3037's?

Tib


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Many thanks Hodgie! :thumbsup:

It's only going to be a few lines in the next issue of evo.
Most surprising thing is both cars are in the UK!
I put Clarkson onto the Super Lemon back when Dave Jones owned it up in Scotland, but didn't know much about the Top Secret car.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

MrGT said:


> jun recorded 234 mph ifaik
> didnt it run 3037's?
> 
> Tib


That was the Hyper lemon i believe.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

do you need the latest spec for the lemon?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hja-Ozz said:


> do you need the latest spec for the lemon?


I was hoping you'd pipe up! 
Not for the 2 lines that are going to appear in the mag as they are more about "back in the day", but yes I would love to know what's happening with it now!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

intresting to see what they are like now (spec etc)

in my eyes tho, once you change the spec its not the same car (thats just my opinion)


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

hodgie said:


> That was the Hyper lemon i believe.


sure the super ran 3037's i was talking to OZZ on another thread about it.

(but hey i could be wrong......as the wife tells me all the flipin time )

tib


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> I was hoping you'd pipe up!
> Not for the 2 lines that are going to appear in the mag as they are more about "back in the day", but yes I would love to know what's happening with it now!


lol here sir! 

I have already had the pleasure of owing the Drag R, awesome car just needed a sequential and it would have been brutal!

Drag R is running Trust 2.7 with GT3040 Top mount twins, originally came with a hks dogbox which was later replaced to a getdrag 6 speed in the U.k.

The thing is I love about drag R is not only the power/sound and street presence but also for me how street friendly it is, I can remember being stuck after a very long drive in slow moving traffic for about 3 hours in the summer heat and I never saw water temps above 70  

I have spoken to the new owner of the drag R and he is busy doing some very special things so watch this space! 

The lemon is still on the Jun 2.7l full counter (11k rev limit) but its now running Dry sump and the turbos have been upgraded to Garret 3542 (same as on the Gaijin, European 4wd drag record holder) fuel system to cope with 2000 bhp and gearbox is now a OS Giken 6 speed sequential, plus a gazillion other parts that I have spent too much on!

Stats for the lemon to date, standing 1km - 204mph (on mickey T drag tyres!), quarter mile 9.9 secs, and If I remember correctly I think Mick clocked 239mph on GPS?

need any more info let me know dude :thumbsup:

Ozz


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

> in my eyes tho, once you change the spec its not the same car (thats just my opinion)


Top Secret changed the spec a few times, started off on 25g's and a modded stock plenum ended up exported on Endless style plenum and twin GT3040's.


----------

